# 29 Oct 11:  MCPL Byron Greff, 3PPCLI, R.I.P.



## Arctic Acorn

I hate to be the bearer of sad news, but: 

Source: http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/story/2011/10/29/afghanistan-taliban-kabul-attack.html?cmp=rss

A Canadian soldier and 12 American troops, as well as four Afghans, were killed in a suicide car bombing on the outskirts of Kabul on Saturday.

The Canadian military confirmed the death to CBC News following initial statements from a U.S. official that all 13 NATO casualties were Americans.

The Taliban claimed responsibility for the attack, in which a suicide bomber detonated explosives near Darulaman Palace, the bombed-out seat of former Afghan kings.

Afghan officials said three Afghan civilians and one policeman were killed by the bomber.

An Associated Press reporter on the scene said that NATO and Afghan forces had sealed off the area.

Two NATO helicopters landed to airlift casualties.

The back end of a NATO bus appeared to have been blown apart and was turned into a charred shell.

"A suicide bomber car targeted a convoy of coalition forces, there are casualties among civilians and coalition troops," said Kabul's police chief, General Mohammad Ayub Salangi, at the scene.
The attack occurred near Darulaman Palace, the bombed-out seat of former Afghan kings on the southwest outskirts of Kabul. Here, Afghans play football in front of the destroyed Darulaman Palace in this 2008 file photo.

The Taliban claim of responsibility came shortly after the attack in a text message to media outlets.

It was the deadliest of two attacks in the day that targeted either the U.S.-led coalition or Afghan government offices in the country.

Earlier Saturday, a female suicide bomber blew herself up as she tried to attack a local government office in the capital of Kunar province, a hotbed of militancy in northeast Afghanistan along the Pakistan border.

Abdul Sabor Allayar, deputy provincial police chief, said the guards outside the government's intelligence office in Asad Abad became suspicious of the woman and started shooting, at which point she detonated her explosives.

There were no other casualties in that attack.

Afghan and U.S.-led coalition forces conducted operations earlier this month, killing more than 100 insurgents in an effort to curb violence in rugged areas of Kunar where the coalition and Afghan government have a light footprint.

Farther south along the Afghanistan-Pakistan border, Afghan and coalition forces captured two leaders of the Haqqani network and two other suspected insurgents in Sarobi district of Paktika province, the coalition said.

Haqqani fighters, who are affiliated with the Taliban and al-Qaeda, are heavily rooted in Paktika and neighbouring Paktia and Khost provinces.

One of the captured leaders provided insurgent fighters with funding, weapons, supplies and hideouts, and the other coordinated attacks against Afghan forces, the coalition said.


----------



## Good2Golf

Sad news, thoughts and prayers for the families, friends and comrades of not only the Canadian soldier, but the American and Afghan soldiers as well.


----------



## OldSolduer

Damn -


----------



## rmc_wannabe

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Damn -



I too can only find 4 letter words to express how I am feeling about this now....


----------



## old medic

Canadian soldier killed in Afghanistan
Hamid Shalizi, Reuters
copy at: http://www.winnipegsun.com/2011/10/29/four-killed-in-kabul-suicide-bomb-attack





> A suicide car bomber killed 13 NATO troops, including one Canadian, in the Afghan capital Kabul on Saturday, the deadliest single ground attack against the NATO-led force in 10 years of war in Afghanistan.
> 
> “We can confirm that 13 International Security Assistance Force members have died,” said a spokesman for the International Security Assistance Force (ISAF) in Kabul, giving no further details.
> 
> Defence department spokesperson Lt.-Col. Christian Lemay confirmed with QMI Agency a Canadian was among the soldiers killed in the blast.
> 
> A Pentagon spokesman later confirmed 12 soldiers killed were American.
> 
> Three civilians and a police officer were also killed in the attack on a convoy of military vehicles, a spokesman for the Afghan interior ministry said.
> 
> Excluding aircraft crashes, it was the deadliest single incident for foreign troops since the war began in 2001...............


----------



## RememberanceDay

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Damn -


Ditto.


----------



## old medic

> .......Officials have not yet released the soldier's identity.
> 
> A senior Canadian military officer told The Canadian Press that the soldier's family has been notified, but has yet to authorize the release of the person's name.....



From the most current Canadian Press article


----------



## The Bread Guy

Condolences to the family, colleagues and friends of all the fallen  

A bit more detail from the _National Post_:


> A Canadian soldier was killed in a suicide car-bomb attack on a military convoy in the Afghan capital of Kabul that claimed the lives of over a dozen NATOtroops on Saturday.
> 
> “We are in contact with the family as we speak to support them in the best of our ability in this difficult time,” said Lt-Col. Chris Lemay, a Canadian military spokesperson.
> 
> “This was an administrative move between two camps. Our Canadian Forces member was on a bus between two camps. He was being transferred from one camp to another,” he adds.
> 
> U.S. officials said earlier that 13 American troops operating under NATO were also killed.
> 
> Three civilians and one policeman were also killed in the attack claimed by the Taliban, who have been waging a 10-year insurgency against foreign forces and the Western-backed government of Afghan President Hamid Karzai ....



Edited to add:  Taliban claims responsibility for attack (links to Army.ca forum post)


----------



## jollyjacktar

Shared with the usual caveats.  http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/story/2011/10/29/afghanistan-taliban-kabul-attack.html

I am sorry to see this story.  RIP troops.   :yellow:

A suicide car bombing on the outskirts of Kabul killed 17 people Saturday, including a Canadian soldier and four other NATO troops.  The Canadian military confirmed the death to CBC News but would not release the soldier's name or hometown.  Armed Forces spokesman Lt.-Col. Christian Lemay said the Canadian soldier's family has been contacted and is being offered support. The identity of the soldier will be released later Saturday, he said.  The death is the first since Canadian combat operations in Kandahar ended earlier this year and a new training mission, involving 920 soldiers, began.

Saturday's blast killed a total of five NATO troops, eight civilian contractors for the NATO mission and four Afghans. U.S. officials had initially said all 13 NATO personnel were American soldiers.  The Taliban claimed responsibility for sending the suicide bomber, who rammed his vehicle into a heavily armoured NATO bus that had been travelling between bases in Kabul, setting off about 700 kilograms of explosives near Darulaman Palace, the bombed-out seat of former Afghan kings.  The Afghan dead included three civilians and one policeman.

2nd attack same day  

An Associated Press reporter on the scene said that NATO and Afghan forces had sealed off the area. Two NATO helicopters landed to airlift casualties.  
The back end of a NATO bus appeared to have been blown apart and was turned into a charred shell.  "A suicide bomber car targeted a convoy of coalition forces, there are casualties among civilians and coalition troops," said Kabul's police chief, General Mohammad Ayub Salangi, at the scene.  A NATO convoy was the target of the bombing, which killed a Canadian, 12 Americans and four Afghans.A NATO convoy was the target of the bombing, which killed a Canadian, 12 Americans and four Afghans. Omar Sobhani/Reuters

The Taliban claim of responsibility came shortly after the attack in a text message to media outlets.  The militant group said the bomber, Abdul Rahman, was driving a Toyota Land Cruiser SUV containing the explosives.  It was the deadliest of two attacks in the day that targeted either the U.S.-led coalition or Afghan government offices in the country.  
Earlier Saturday, a female suicide bomber blew herself up as she tried to attack a local government office in the capital of Kunar province, a hotbed of militancy in northeast Afghanistan along the Pakistan border.

Abdul Sabor Allayar, deputy provincial police chief, said the guards outside the government's intelligence office in Asad Abad became suspicious of the woman and started shooting, at which point she detonated her explosives.  There were no other casualties in that attack.  

Troops on training mission at risk

When it announced almost a year ago that Canada would undertake a training mission until 2014, Prime Minister Stephen Harper's government insisted that troops would be safe because instruction would take place behind the wire of fortified bases.  But Kabul has become an increasing focus for spectacular Taliban attacks, including a 20 hour shoot-out near NATO's main headquarters and the U.S. Embassy last month — a gunfight that involved Canadian troops who'd just arrived at Camp Eggers in a convoy.  Elsewhere in the country, hostilities are still rampant. Afghan and U.S.-led coalition forces conducted operations earlier this month, killing more than 100 insurgents in an effort to curb violence in rugged areas of Kunar where the coalition and Afghan government have a light footprint.  Farther south along the Afghanistan-Pakistan border, Afghan and coalition forces captured two leaders of the Taliban-affiliated Haqqani network and two other suspected insurgents in Sarobi district of Paktika province, the coalition said.
With files from The Associated Press and The Canadian Press


----------



## FlyingDutchman

This is a sad day for everyone


----------



## OldSolduer

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> This is a sad day for everyone



Well said and very true.


----------



## The Bread Guy

This from a CF statement:


> A Canadian Forces member was killed by a vehicle-borne improvised explosive device while transiting through Kabul as a passenger on an International Security Assistance Force (ISAF) vehicle. The incident took place at approximately 11:30 a.m. (Kandahar time) on October 29, 2011. The incident has resulted in casualties to ISAF personnel.  Killed on operation was Master Corporal Byron Greff from the 3rd Battalion Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry, based in Edmonton, Alberta. He was serving as a mentor and trainer on Operation Attention, the Canadian Forces contribution to the NATO Training Mission in Afghanistan. His role was to advise Afghan National Army trainers who provide recruit training to Afghan soldiers ....


----------



## cupper

:yellow:


----------



## OldSolduer

RIP Master Corporal Byron Greff - one of the Regimental Family gone......


----------



## Jungle

RIP


----------



## ModlrMike

RIP


----------



## Tow Tripod

Rest in Peace. VP!


----------



## The Bread Guy

Message from His Excellency the Right Honourable David Johnston, Governor General and Commander-in-Chief of Canada, on the Death of Master Corporal Byron Garth Greff


> My wife, Sharon, and I join Canadians in mourning the loss of Master Corporal Byron Greff who was killed while serving in Kabul, Afghanistan.
> 
> Even though our mission has changed to a non-combat role aimed at advancing security, the rule of law and human rights, Canadian Forces members and Canadian civilians face risks every day in the effort to rebuild Afghanistan.
> 
> Master Corporal Byron Garth Greff was devoted to our new role of providing training and professional development to the Afghan National Security Forces, answering the call to service with great integrity and courage. This sacrifice will not be forgotten.
> 
> Canadians are united in sorrow at the death of one of ours. Our thoughts are with the family, loved ones and comrades-in-arms of Master-Corporal Greff, to whom we offer our deepest condolences.



Statement by the Prime Minister of Canada on the death of Master Corporal Byron Garth Greff


> "On behalf of Canadians and of the Government of Canada, I would like to offer my most sincere condolences to the family and friends of Byron Garth Greff, who died while serving in Afghanistan.
> 
> “Master Corporal Greff paid the ultimate price serving his country. His life and death serves as an example of the bravery and outstanding dedication of Canadian Armed Forces members on this mission.
> 
> “Canada and its allies in this UN-sanctioned, NATO-led mission are helping the people of Afghanistan rebuild and redevelop their country after decades of war and turmoil.
> 
> “The Government of Canada is particularly proud of the incredible work being performed by our Canadian Armed Forces members in Afghanistan.  We are committed to supporting them as they forge ahead towards the international goal of creating a lawful, democratic and self-sufficient Afghanistan."



Statement By The Minister Of National Defence On The Death Of Master Corporal Byron Garth Greff


> The Honourable Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence, issued the following statement today on the death of a Canadian soldier in Afghanistan:
> 
> “I am deeply saddened by the loss of Master Corporal Byron Garth Greff. MCpl Greff died in Afghanistan today when insurgents attacked the vehicle in which he was traveling.
> 
> My heartfelt condolences and prayers go to his family, friends and comrades. The Defence family mourns with you during this difficult time.
> 
> Canada is in Afghanistan at the request of the democratically elected Afghan government and is a partner in a United Nations-mandated, NATO-led mission to bring peace and stability to the Afghan people. We remain committed to training the Afghan National Security Forces so that Afghans can provide the security needed to build a better and brighter future for Afghans.
> 
> MCpl Greff gave his life while proudly serving Canada and bringing hope to a population that has seen hardship and turmoil. We are all saddened by this loss and will remain forever grateful for his service.


----------



## Danjanou

Damn


RIP M/Cpl and all the other's who fell today.


----------



## medicineman

RIP Troops      

MM


----------



## Scoobs

Very sad news.  RIP.


----------



## muskrat89

RIP Troops. Thank you, MCpl for your service.


----------



## REDinstaller

RIP


----------



## tomahawk6

My condolences on the loss of M/Cpl Greff.


----------



## GAP

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> My condolences on the loss of M/Cpl Greff.



while we grieve M/Cpl Greff, know that we also grieve the Americans and others lost also...


----------



## tomahawk6

Thanks


----------



## Sigs Pig

> The blast killed a total of five NATO troops, eight civilian contractors for the NATO mission and four Afghans. U.S. officials had initially said all 13 NATO personnel were American soldiers.


http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/story/2011/10/29/afghanistan-taliban-kabul-attack.html?cmp=rss



> Separately, three Australian soldiers were killed by a man in Afghan army uniform. Nato said the gunman was also killed in that attack in the south of the country.
> 
> And a teenage girl carried out a suicide attack on a building of the Afghan spy agency, the National Directorate of Security, in the eastern province of Kunar, killing herself and wounding several NDS personnel.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-south-asia-15504922



ME


----------



## gun runner

Rest in peace MCpl. Greff. My sincere condolences to your family, friends, and comrades. Ubique   :yellow:


----------



## Spooks

RIP MCpl


----------



## frank1515

Thank you for making the ultimate sacrifice. My sincere condolences to all who knew MCpl Greff, his family, friends and brothers in arms.


----------



## misselliot13

RIP - my thoughts are with the families of our amazing soldiers who serve our country proud, as well as our NATO allies who are also suffering from the losses

  :yellow:


----------



## The Bread Guy

> The body of Master Cpl. Byron Greff was given a subdued farewell Monday with only a handful of Canadians present at Bagram Airfield outside of Kabul for his final flight home.
> 
> The simple send-off was in stark contrast to the powerful ramp ceremonies that were held in Kandahar for each of the combat mission casualties — events that were held under the glare of media coverage and in the presence of thousands of NATO soldiers.
> 
> Greff's remains are being flown to Germany aboard a Canadian C-17. A repatriation ceremony was expected to take place at the air base in Trenton, Ont. as early as Tuesday.
> 
> A suicide attack which claimed the life of Greff and 16 others Americans, Afghans and Britons is believed to be the work of the notorious Haqqani Network, an ultra-violent Islamist group with close ties to al-Qaida.
> 
> A vehicle packed with explosives rammed into a heavily armoured NATO bus — known as a Rhino — on Saturday in the Afghan capital, reducing the vehicle to a flaming skeleton ....


The Canadian Press, 1 Nov 11



> Our fallen comrade, Master Corporal Byron Garth Greff from the Third Battalion of Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry, based in Edmonton, Alberta, returns home to Canada tomorrow.
> 
> Where:  8 Wing, Canadian Forces Base Trenton, Ontario.
> 
> When:   Tuesday, November 1, 2011 at 2 p.m.
> 
> What:    At the request of the families, media will be permitted on the tarmac.
> 
> Present to pay their respects will be His Excellency the Governor General of Canada, The Right Honourable David Johnston; Minister of National Defence, The Honourable Peter MacKay; Chief of the Defence Staff, General Walt Natynczyk and other dignitaries ....


CF media advisory, 31 Oct 11


----------



## Mainz

Ramp ceremony recognizes fallen NTM-A trainer

https://www.facebook.com/TroopsInAfghanistan#!/media/set/?set=a.10150445229549553.411366.267816944552&type=3


A cadre of Canadian service member’s, carry the transfer case of Master Corporal Byron Greff, 3rd Battalion Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry, to a C-130 on Bagram Air Field during a ramp ceremony Oct. 31, 2011. Greff was killed in an Oct. 29 Taliban attack when a vehicle packed with explosives rammed into the armored passenger Rhino Greff was traveling in. Greff served as a NATO Training Mission adviser and instructor, developing trainers to educate Afghan Army service members. Approximately 920 Canadian Forces personnel serve in advisory and support roles at training camps and headquarters locations primarily in the Kabul area. Smaller contingents serve at training institutions in Mazar-e-Sharif in northern Afghanistan and in Herat in western Afghanistan. The mission's mandate extends to March 2014. (U.S. Air Force photo by Senior Airman Kat Lynn Justen)


----------



## The Bread Guy

He's back in Canada....


> The first Canadian soldier to die in Afghanistan since Canada ended its combat role in the war-torn country was returned to home soil Tuesday.
> 
> Bagpipes played as the flag-draped coffin bearing Master Cpl. Byron Greff was carried across the tarmac at the Canadian Forces Base in Trenton, in eastern Ontario, and placed into a waiting hearse.
> 
> The soldier's widow, pushing her newborn daughter in a stroller, walked over to the hearse and placed two roses on the coffin. Her young son Kellar was then lifted up so he could add his own rose.
> 
> The youngster put an arm around his mother's waist as other family members paid their respects. The hearse then began its journey along the Highway of Heroes to the coroner's office in downtown Toronto ....


The Canadian Press, 1 Nov 11



			
				Mainz said:
			
		

> Ramp ceremony recognizes fallen NTM-A trainer
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/TroopsInAfghanistan#!/media/set/?set=a.10150445229549553.411366.267816944552&type=3
> 
> 
> A cadre of Canadian service member’s, carry the transfer case of Master Corporal Byron Greff, 3rd Battalion Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry, to a C-130 on Bagram Air Field during a ramp ceremony Oct. 31, 2011. Greff was killed in an Oct. 29 Taliban attack when a vehicle packed with explosives rammed into the armored passenger Rhino Greff was traveling in. Greff served as a NATO Training Mission adviser and instructor, developing trainers to educate Afghan Army service members. Approximately 920 Canadian Forces personnel serve in advisory and support roles at training camps and headquarters locations primarily in the Kabul area. Smaller contingents serve at training institutions in Mazar-e-Sharif in northern Afghanistan and in Herat in western Afghanistan. The mission's mandate extends to March 2014. (U.S. Air Force photo by Senior Airman Kat Lynn Justen)


And here's some of the photos in case you can't click through to Facebook.


----------



## The Bread Guy

.... starting at 1300 Mountain Time (1500 Eastern):
www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmonton/story/2011/11/07/edmonton-greff-memorial-service.html


> Master Cpl. Byron Greff will be honoured at a public memorial service Monday afternoon in Lacombe, Alta.
> 
> Greff was killed on Oct. 28 in a suicide car bombing near Kabul, Afghanistan.
> 
> The 28-year-old, who served with the Edmonton-based 3rd Battalion Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry, was married and had two young children.
> 
> A private family ceremony was held Monday morning.
> 
> The memorial service which will be live-streamed here begins at 1 p.m. MT


----------



## PPCLI Guy

I attended the Memorial Service today in Lacombe.  His family were strong, and both the local community and the Regiment were there in inspirational numbers.  The service was moving, and everyone's heart broke a little more when his son Kellar saluted the congregation at the end of the service.

RIP MCpl Greff

 :remembrance:


----------



## Argus562

GAP said:
			
		

> while we grieve M/Cpl Greff, know that we also grieve the Americans and others lost also...



Agreed. RIP.


----------

